# Damn Aussies are tough...even a shark attack does not phase them!



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 19, 2015)

Australian Mick Fanning was competing Sunday in the finals of South Africa’s J-Bay Open when a familiar-looking fin popped up behind him.

At about the 4 second mark you can see he has the shark in a headlock - and LOT'S of teeth -

The announcer says "Holy Shit" when he realizes what is happening and the camera goes "wide" - You can hear the P.A. guy telling people to get out of the water.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 19, 2015)

I bet he really soiled his wet suit with that one.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 19, 2015)

wow...thought he was a goner when he went under.....


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2015)

Somewhere out there a shark's friends are dogging the hell out of him for losing to a surfer....


----------



## digrar (Jul 20, 2015)

Meanwhile Julian Wilson is paddling towards Mick so he can try and stab the shark with his board. Badass.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 21, 2015)

M.


----------

